# Circuit of Wales.. your support needed!



## Ti22

Will be a fantastic thing for the region.

See the link to e-mail the planning committee your support, and help make this reality!

http://circuitofwales.com/news.asp










[email protected]


----------



## Dan UAS

Completely agree, it's looking like a struggle but with enough support who knows


----------



## turbanator

It's been passed now, happy days


----------



## T.D.K

So glad this has been approved!

This should put Wales on the motoring map just a little bit more now.


----------



## daddycool

That would be great for this part of the country as there is nothing here of a level like that suggested. Defo needs all the help it can to make it come to reality.


----------



## Dan UAS

It is amazing, hopefully we will see more information soon


----------



## wylie coyote

Whilst it sounds great, my own view is that unless they can get race/bike series to sign up for multiple years it might end up like Rockingham. After all, that did have race series signed up but still ended up in difficulties. There are enough struggling circuits in the UK already....

Sorry to sound so negative, but I would rather it be a success or not happen.


----------



## Dan UAS

Even a less successful track would still be welcome in wales, pembrey after all is still very behind the times. A new track brings track days and car meets which in turn brings new customers to the surrounding areas.


----------



## wylie coyote

I'm a Pontypridd boy so know the problems of the Valleys, I just don't see the developers making a return without at least one high profile race. But, this may be under negotiation for all I know.......:thumb:


----------



## ger1275gt

I welcome it


----------

